# I actually clogged the toilet...



## jezabel_007 (Mar 7, 2004)

Had a pretty bad and sudden episode yesterday. NEVER before have I plugged the toilet. Luckily, I was at home, and luckily it flushed the second time. But man...never again I hope!!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

LOL! I've had SO many times where I have ALMOST clogged the loo. Thankfully I have never actually done it but I've lost count of the times I've stood there watching the water get closer and closer to the rim of the toilet and wondering if it will EVER go down again (which it always has so far!). It's even worse if you're visiting the in laws or something, hmm, how to explain that you've blocked the loo and your business is flowing everywhere?!?!


----------



## jezabel_007 (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh god...I dunno what I'd do if I was at someone's house! I don't even like crapping in public, I'd prefer to hold it til I got home. I have been in a few tight spots where I've had to go and then I make up some excuse to get out of there ASAP!!


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ahhh! I once did that to my uni toilet in my ensuite. I phoned my boyf (who was at home, 200 miles away) saying HELP! Hee hee. His mum told me to tip a substantial amount of water into the loo fast to see if that jus sat there in the bowl or if it receeded. Luckily it was ok. I would have died of embarrassment if id had to call the car taker. Ahhh!


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

lol Between me and my boyfriend, our toilet probably gets clogged about 3 days a week...lol We finally went out and got a heavy duty plunger! lol..... It actually hasn't happened in a while though..... But the multiple flushes.... Now THAT's an everyday occurance....


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

Here's one.. I was out on my motorcycle with my friends before I was diagnosed... We ended up at a state park... I HAD TO GO! I went into the first stall, went... Clogged it... Flushed 2 more times, clogged... Walked out of the building and had to run back in... 3 times I did this.. Each time in a different stall because I couldnt get it to flush.. I felt so embarrassed.. Bad day


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

lol this brings back memories ... really embarsing memories i was at my friends house and suddenly starting feeling really ill so i went off to the toilet and i think i must of spent a good 15 minutes in there and then quickly made up some excuse that i had to go the next day i saw her she told me she had to have some builders to fix the toilet lol im still hoping it wasnent me


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Well, it's not too hard to clog the low-flow toilets in the US compared to the old models. I've got two teenagers who seem to clog them often. I once went on a business trip and by the time my flight arrived, the spouse called to say both toilets were clogged. Like I could do anything a few thousnd miles away. I told her it was time to learn how to unclog or get the neighbor over which meant looking at the family poop.


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I did it at a boyfriend's house and it overflowed and his dad had to fix it. When I was in high school. Don't know how that didn't scar me for life. I just remembered it.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

We used to have problems with toilets clogging all the time. Since I discovered 1-ply Cottonelle tissue, it doesn't happen often.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

You guys have some good stories! I just thought of one that I forgot to mention earlier. Last year for my birthday, my boyfriend and I were headed up north ("Up north" is a common vacation destination in Michigan...lol) to go canoeing and he had to go in a bad way, so we pulled off at this little gas station and he went in and did his business. We hadn't been back on the road for 15 minutes and he had to go again, so we stopped at another gas station. He gets in there, and the toilet is clogged already. There was only one stall, and no plunger. So, he used a toilet brush, thinking maybe he could unclog it. NOPE! He broke the head off the brush IN the toilet! lol But he had to go so bad, he went anyway.... I feel bad for whoever had to clean that bathroom......


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I had to go once in a gas station (I am SO not picky about where I go) and thank goodness there was no line. So afterward I came out and was looking at snacks (I usually settle on Gatorade) and a boy comes out of the bathroom (it was unisex) and told his girlfriend "You can go, It's clean but it kinda stink". I almost laughed out loud, then remembered it was my fault, so I paid for my Gatorade & got out of there.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

My sister and I shared a bathroom for about 16 years growing up. Oh boy! Clogging the toilet? It became the family joke. Most times we could handle it ourselves. (we're quite the tom boys) When we'd have to call dad, he would just laugh it off, then mom would complain about how she thought she raised girls. I never once thought it would come back and get me. I was soooo wrong. I went out with them on the boat and it was still pretty earily - no one else was around (luckily). We were in the middle of this big cove and I had to _go_. Dad wouldn't let me use the head! I thought he was joking at first, but he said that there would be no way the boat could handle me in one of _those_ times. And he wasn't going to move the boat away from his fishing hole. I had to get a life vest on, put TP and shoes in a bucket, jump into icy cold water, float the bucket while swimming across the river, put my shoes on, hike up in the woods, and do my business. Then when I was swimming back, like three other boats starting pulling into the cove. To this day I have never admitted to my dad that he was probably right.


----------

